# What type of enclosure does your rabbit have?



## InfinityMystery (Jul 4, 2012)

What type of enclosure does your rabbit have?
Choose one, or more if it is two, on the poll. If it is other post a reply telling me what type it is. If you can post a picture I would love to see it!


----------



## Yield (Jul 4, 2012)

Panoramic of my room:






Solara's cage, a typical rabbit cage from the pet-store, with two store-bought x-pens connected.





Sabriel's cage, NIC built.





Silas's cage, large dog cage with NIC pen connected.





: )


----------



## ZRabbits (Jul 4, 2012)

The Z-Tribe all have their own crates (Store bought and shipped from Critter Cages)

Also they have an x-pen for in the house so they can get out and about. 

Also my husband built the Z-Tribe a beautiful bunny run outside. You can see and read about my set up on my blog here, ZRabbits.

K


----------



## BunMommaD (Jul 4, 2012)

Cookie has a 48 in x-pen... And we extended it a bit with nic panels... He loves it


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jul 6, 2012)

Bugsy has a XL dog crate and Oreo has 2 Large My Super Pet cages put together. They also get about 2 hours or so each during the week free roam time and WAY more than that on the weekend when we're home.


----------



## 1357rabbitlover (Jul 6, 2012)

3 of my bunnies have a shed with a huge homemade run, and my other 2 have two pet store hutches with a homemade run and a x-pen.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 6, 2012)

All of ours are in hutches in a bedroom, 14'X16' and get out one at a time for exercise and one gets to spend the whole night out on a rotation basis.


----------



## mimosa (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm using a store bought bunny cage at the moment. In the next few months I want to expand by adding and x-pen around it and upgrading her large cage to an extra large. Right now she spends about 12 hours outside of her cage a day so I'm not too worried about the size.


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 6, 2012)

Agnes's is NIC but we bought a pre made kit rather than constructing our own. We have the 3 level one on their home page except with steps instead of ramps.


http://wonderlandcages.com/WONDERLAND_CAGES_GUINEA_PIG.html


----------

